# tOSU VS OREGON



## mguthrie (Sep 11, 2021)

Go bucks. This should be a good game


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2021)

Meh not watching. Keep us posted….?


----------



## stonecreek (Sep 11, 2021)

Good luck should be a good game.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

Ducks looking good so far.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

Ducks pecking on that mighty TOSU D! 7-0 Quacks


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 11, 2021)

Bucks gotta tighten up that run defense.


----------



## DBM78 (Sep 11, 2021)

Ducks D looks strong even without 2 best players.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 11, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Ducks pecking on that mighty TOSU D! 7-0 Quacks


 That is our weakness for sure. Stroud isn’t looking great either


----------



## divinginn (Sep 11, 2021)

Go Ducks.


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 11, 2021)

Tied it up.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 11, 2021)

That’s better. 7-7


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 11, 2021)

SinclairDAWG71 said:


> Bucks gotta tighten up that run defense.


Pass defense to. Smh


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

Ducks knocking on the door again.


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 11, 2021)

Play clock is a problem for the ducks able.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 11, 2021)

Our defense just has to many first and second year starters. Playing on their heels trying to figure things out.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

TD mighty ducks 14-7


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Our defense just has to many first and second year starters. Playing on their heels trying to figure things out.


But I thought they were good.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Sep 11, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Our defense just has to many first and second year starters. Playing on their heels trying to figure things out.


Second year starters shouldn't struggle


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Second year starters shouldn't struggle


Especially all them 5 stars.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

14-7 Ducks over the Bucks at the half


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 11, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Especially all them 5 stars.


There not all 5 stars. Lol
Gotta get much better though.


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 11, 2021)

The bucks have trouble today.


----------



## Para Bellum (Sep 11, 2021)

TD Ducks!


----------



## Para Bellum (Sep 11, 2021)

Missed tackle.


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 11, 2021)

Day makes good adjustments usually.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 11, 2021)

Dagnabbbit my pickems look terrible again today! 

Pitt beating Tennessee and tOSU losing as well!


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 11, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Dagnabbbit my pickems look terrible again today!
> 
> Pitt beating Tennessee and tOSU losing as well!



Yeah, I hated both of those when I made them.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 11, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Second year starters shouldn't struggle


Bama loses players AND coaches every year.....and you don’t hear excuses.
When you recruit top 5 every year you don’t deserve excuses.


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 11, 2021)

Ducks must score touchdowns to win this game. Can’t settle for field goals.


----------



## tcward (Sep 11, 2021)

Looks to me like both teams are defense..less. Now Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

TOSU must have a bunch of starters out due to covid.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 11, 2021)

Worst defense I have ever seen by OSU.
Kerry Coombs in way over his head. I hated him as D coordinator last year and it's carried over. 
It's not about talent it's skeem and Coombs sucks at it. Joel Klat has called it out all game. They have not changed up the D one time from man to zone.


----------



## Jovi (Sep 11, 2021)

go ducks from Bend Oregon


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Worst defense I have ever seen by OSU.
> Kerry Coombs in way over his head. I hated him as D coordinator last year and it's carried over.
> It's not about talent it's skeem and Coombs sucks at it. Joel Klat has called it out all game. They have not changed up the D one time from man to zone.


But y'all would kill Clemson.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 11, 2021)

Weird game for the offense. They have went up and down the field but turning it over on downs inside the 10 twice is the difference right now.


----------



## Jovi (Sep 11, 2021)

tosux


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 11, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> But y'all would kill Clemson.



We would definitely score on them but not sure we could stop them. Lol


----------



## Jovi (Sep 11, 2021)

lol..tosu


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

Oregon acting like they're playing flag football all of a sudden.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

28-21 Ducks in the 4th


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 11, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Oregon acting like they're playing flag football all of a sudden.


OSU offense has been fine all day moving the ball just haven't finished drives which is bad combo with that defense OSU is playing. We outgained Oregon and have over 500yds in 3qtrs.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 11, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Weird game for the offense. They have went up and down the field but turning it over on downs inside the 10 twice is the difference right now.


Day should have kicked field goals.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 11, 2021)

This looks like the same defense Alabama went up and down the field on in January


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

Kind of looked like the bucks D should've been called for a horse collar.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 11, 2021)

4 or 5 yds a pop at minimum running the ball for the Ducks


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 11, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> This looks like the same defense Alabama went up and down the field on in January


But it's Oregon


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 11, 2021)

Day dropping the G   D.  ?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

TD Ducks!

35-21 Ducks


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

TOESU D looks like a bunch of chickens running around with their heads cut off. Pitiful!


----------



## RedHills (Sep 11, 2021)

Well....OSU gotta go quick score mode now, but that appears to be a double edged sword!


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 11, 2021)

When is the last time a team scored 35+ in the Shoe?


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 11, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> TOESU D looks like a bunch of chickens running around with their heads cut off. Pitiful!


It was that way last year as well the offense just covered it until the Bama game. Nothing changed. Again it's not talent they are just out of position. When I'm screaming g at the screen it's a run left and linebackers don't shift that's just plain bad. Coombs has never been anything but a postion coach of Dbacks. When he came back from the NFL Day gave him the Dcordinator job and since then OSU had the worst defense statistically in 50 yrs and its worst this year. Day will fix it but it won't be until the end of the year I'm sure


----------



## tcward (Sep 11, 2021)

I can’t stand Oregon. That being said…Go Ducks !


----------



## Jovi (Sep 11, 2021)

guess them updates left out sucks


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

Heck of a catch by the TOESU receiver.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

Stroud has impressive numbers today. 422 yards passing.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 11, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Heck of a catch by the TOESU receiver.


They definitely have an offense


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 11, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> They definitely have an offense


If we drive the field tve next drive we might be approaching 600yds that tells you how bad the defense is. Defense has never been the problem at OSU us Buckeye fans aren't used to this. Very hard to watch.


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 11, 2021)

As I said In last weeks OSU game thread , they do not look like a top 5 team


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

TD Bucks!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

Joker was wide open! WOW!

35-28 Ducks barely on top


----------



## Jovi (Sep 11, 2021)

l


mizzippi jb said:


> They definitely have an offense


unlike uga


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 11, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> They definitely have an offense


Just imagine if we had the dawgs D. That wouldn’t be fair


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 11, 2021)

I've been in that stadium and I can tell that place is bouncing.


----------



## Jovi (Sep 11, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Just imagine if we had the dawgs D. That wouldn’t be fair





mguthrie said:


> Just imagine if we had the dawgs D. That wouldn’t be fair


ask bama  lol


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 11, 2021)

Ducks tripping on their webbed feet


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 11, 2021)

It’s getting exciting now


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 11, 2021)

Oregon doesn't have a DB on the field.  Recievers wide open


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 11, 2021)

Oregon qb sux all of a sudden.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 11, 2021)

There’s a lot of difference in FSU’s student section and Ohio states ?


----------



## Geffellz18 (Sep 11, 2021)

Silly to not run the ball on that drive by Oregon to chew up more clock if nothing else. They already have over 100yrds more rushing than the O…..Just started watching a few minutes ago, but looks to me the momentum must have shifted as I started watching.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 11, 2021)

Sure is nice two watch to ranked teams that have an offense that can score a TD


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 11, 2021)

Bad decision by the young qb


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 11, 2021)

Lol


----------



## Para Bellum (Sep 11, 2021)

That’s game boys!


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 11, 2021)

So................how far do they fall? Do they drop behind Clempson?


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 11, 2021)

That was the first sack and first turnover of the game for either team. Smh


----------



## RedHills (Sep 11, 2021)

Para Bellum said:


> That’s game boys!



Not yet...maybe.


----------



## Para Bellum (Sep 11, 2021)

No matter the call, THAT was impressive.


----------



## Resica (Sep 11, 2021)

Good game!


----------



## RedHills (Sep 11, 2021)

Wow.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## mguthrie (Sep 11, 2021)

Resica said:


> Good game!


It was. The Ducks are a good team. The buckeye defense sucks. 600+ yards of offense and they lost the game. Stupid


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 11, 2021)

Don’t worry Buckeye fans. The NCAA will find a way to let you in the playoffs again


----------



## tcward (Sep 11, 2021)

Just an observation, OSU is not a top 10 team.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 11, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> Don’t worry Buckeye fans. The NCAA will find a way to let you in the playoffs again


OSU is 3-3 in the playoffs with a national championship. Can you list all the teams that have done better or have played at least 6 playoff games without a losing record. I'm sure there's many.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2021)

My heartfelt condolences Buckeye bros.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 11, 2021)

That was Days first regular season loss.....


----------



## antharper (Sep 11, 2021)

?


----------



## antharper (Sep 11, 2021)

Can’t wait for our monthly update !


----------



## tcward (Sep 11, 2021)

antharper said:


> Can’t wait for our monthly update !


Me either!


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 11, 2021)

I know there's no Duck fans here I don't think but great game by the the Ducks. Played almost mistake free and pulled it off. Hats of to them beating the Buckeyes in their 10th try. If you would have told me my Buckeyes would have over 600yds of offense I would have said they won by 3 scores. Absolutely atrocious Defensive game plan with no adjustments whatsoever.  
Last time I felt like this was after the VT game which was Also second game of the season. In that game we had zero offense and they looked slow. That year turned out ok. I guess I just have to hope the defensive coaches get better but not holding my breath.

Hopefully my deer hunt this afternoon turns out better then watching football today.


----------



## stonecreek (Sep 11, 2021)

antharper said:


> Can’t wait for our monthly update !


Hopefully from a Cinn. Bearcat fan. The new # 1 team in Ohio.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 11, 2021)

antharper said:


> Can’t wait for our monthly update !



September update.....We need a new D Cordinator.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 11, 2021)

Nice to see a team loose and it’s fans blame the team and not everyone else.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 11, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> OSU is 3-3 in the playoffs with a national championship. Can you list all the teams that have done better or have played at least 6 playoff games without a losing record. I'm sure there's many.


You realize they start over every year. It’s not like accruing preference points for hunts.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 11, 2021)

bullgator said:


> You realize they start over every year. It’s not like accruing preference points for hunts.


Yes I realize that but when someone post dumb stuff like OSU getting in because of anything other then their talent I post factual stuff like how they have done. Pretty simple and not meant to be anything other then how they have done after getting there.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 11, 2021)

stonecreek said:


> Hopefully from a Cinn. Bearcat fan. The new # 1 team in Ohio.


I like Cincy


----------



## Resica (Sep 11, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> September update.....We need a new D Cordinator.


Send Larry back to Pa.


----------



## stonecreek (Sep 11, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> I like Cincy


There fan transfer portal is currently overwhelmed. Try back in a bit!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 11, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> My heartfelt condolences Buckeye bros.


I'm sure your heart is bleeding!!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 11, 2021)

stonecreek said:


> There fan transfer portal is currently overwhelmed. Try back in a bit!!


Oh no, Buckeye fans aren't fare weather fans that's why there's more then any other fan base in America. Most hate Cincy for some reason. I like them because of their coach


----------



## tcward (Sep 11, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> I know there's no Duck fans here I don't think but great game by the the Ducks. Played almost mistake free and pulled it off. Hats of to them beating the Buckeyes in their 10th try. If you would have told me my Buckeyes would have over 600yds of offense I would have said they won by 3 scores. Absolutely atrocious Defensive game plan with no adjustments whatsoever.
> Last time I felt like this was after the VT game which was Also second game of the season. In that game we had zero offense and they looked slow. That year turned out ok. I guess I just have to hope the defensive coaches get better but not holding my breath.
> 
> Hopefully my deer hunt this afternoon turns out better then watching football today.


Get a big un!


----------



## bullgator (Sep 11, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Yes I realize that but when someone post dumb stuff like OSU getting in because of anything other then their talent I post factual stuff like how they have done. Pretty simple and not meant to be anything other then how they have done after getting there.


Like the year you didn’t even play in your conference championship game, or last year when you didn’t play your own conferences rule of 7 game minimum. How dare him make such a comment.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 11, 2021)

Resica said:


> Send Larry back to Pa.


No he's the one that stays. Day won't let him leave until he retires. The rest of the bunch not do much.


----------



## tcward (Sep 11, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Oh no, Buckeye fans aren't fare weather fans that's why there's more then any other fan base in America. Most hate Cincy for some reason. I like them because of their coach


What??


----------



## tcward (Sep 11, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Like the year you didn’t even play in your conference championship game, or last year when you didn’t play your own conferences rule of 7 game minimum. How dare him make such a comment.


And how most teams in their conference couldn’t beat a good HS team…


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 11, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Like the year you didn’t even play in your conference championship game, or last year when you didn’t play your own conferences rule of 7 game minimum. How dare him make such a comment.


Ok whatever yall say. Yall take this stuff way to serious to keep bringing up stuff from years earlier over and over and over again.
So I will just agree with yall and OSU should have never been in any playoffs.


----------



## ddavis1120 (Sep 11, 2021)

The great Northern Hope goes down. 

 Ducks offense looked really good.  Of course, the Gopher’s offense didn’t look too shabby last week either.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 11, 2021)

tcward said:


> What??


I was talking about liking Cincy because of their coach. I was replying about a cincy comment if that wants your asking?


----------



## antharper (Sep 11, 2021)

I hope that buck steps out this afternoon for you . That will make you forget any football game


----------



## tcward (Sep 11, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> I was talking about liking Cincy because of their coach. I was replying about a cincy comment if that wants your asking?


Are you saying OSU has the biggest fan base in America?


----------



## Resica (Sep 11, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> No he's the one that stays. Day won't let him leave until he retires. The rest of the bunch not do much.


Sounds about right


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 11, 2021)

tcward said:


> Are you saying OSU has the biggest fan base in America?



That's what I have heard from the talking heads. I'm sure it's right there with the largest if not the largest?


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 11, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> I'm sure your heart is bleeding!!!!


Sorry for the loss Snook & @mguthrie

I know it SUXS!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 11, 2021)

Snook you or your boy go kill that buck!


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 11, 2021)

antharper said:


> I hope that buck steps out this afternoon for you . That will make you forget any football game


That's what I'm hoping. Actually would rather him step out for my son.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 11, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Sorry for the loss Snook & @mguthrie
> 
> I know it SUXS!


Yea it makes me wonder why I put my self thru this. It's been 4 hrs of pure frustration watching 5 stars run around in circles. Give me the 3 star AJ Hawks and Shaziers and great D coordinator any day over what I watched today. Good gracious


----------



## nickel back (Sep 11, 2021)

Ouch...


----------



## treemanjohn (Sep 11, 2021)

I'm not a football analyst, but OSU looks pretty sorry this year


----------



## bullgator (Sep 11, 2021)

Early season loss, plenty of time for the committee to forget about it.


----------



## jbarron (Sep 11, 2021)

Hey tOSU fans...


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 11, 2021)

tcward said:


> Just an observation, OSU is not a top 10 team.


But you think the dawgs are? The same team that couldn’t score an offensive TD last week?


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 11, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Early season loss, plenty of time for the committee to forget about it.


That and it’s to a team that will be ranked in the top 10 and probably a conference champ. Much like Clemson losing to Georgia. Cept Georgia won’t be conference champs?


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 11, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Sorry for the loss Snook & @mguthrie
> 
> I know it SUXS!


Meh. It’s just college football. I’ve got a whole lot bigger concerns in my life right now. I do appreciate the condolences though.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 11, 2021)

treemanjohn said:


> I'm not a football analyst, but OSU looks pretty sorry this year


The defense is absolutely sorry.  The offense is pretty dang good. Not many teams can put up 600+ yards of offense let alone against a top 15 team.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 11, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Meh. It’s just college football. I’ve got a whole lot bigger concerns in my life right now. I do appreciate the condolences though.


Hopefully everything will work out!


----------



## DBM78 (Sep 11, 2021)

A lot of work needs to be done with that tOSU squad


----------



## tcward (Sep 11, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> But you think the dawgs are? The same team that couldn’t score an offensive TD last week?


Yep..I do.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 11, 2021)

tcward said:


> Yep..I do.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 11, 2021)

Get used to it Guth, it’s guaranteed to be this way until October.


----------



## tcward (Sep 11, 2021)

DBM78 said:


> A lot of work needs to be done with that tOSU squad





mguthrie said:


> That and it’s to a team that will be ranked in the top 10 and probably a conference champ. Much like Clemson losing to Georgia. Cept Georgia won’t be conference champs?


But OSU will because, well, there is nobody

Yep. Day is running out of Urbans’ recruits.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 11, 2021)

tcward said:


> But OSU will because, well, there is nobody
> 
> Yep. Day is running out of Urbans’ recruits.


Actually Day has recruited at a higher clip then Meyer. Its all about the D coordinator and he is in over his head. That's got to get fixed. Meyers offenses were very frustrating watching the zone read over and over and over again. With Meyer D was never the issue it was his offensive stubbornness. With Day his offenses are great and he is a fantastic play caller but he made a mistake naming Kerry Coombs his DCordinator after Meyer said he could handle it. Curious how long he puts up with that. Day comes across as someone that won't watch this long. I guess we will see.


----------



## antharper (Sep 11, 2021)

Fire Day !


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 11, 2021)

Hail Ducks!


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 11, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> That and it’s to a team that will be ranked in the top 10 and probably a conference champ. Much like Clemson losing to Georgia. Cept Georgia won’t be conference champs?


Dogs would roll over the Bucks like a new Michelin in a head to head.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 11, 2021)

antharper said:


> Fire Day !


He has lost control


----------



## Jovi (Sep 12, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> I know there's no Duck fans here I don't think but great game by the the Ducks. Played almost mistake free and pulled it off. Hats of to them beating the Buckeyes in their 10th try. If you would have told me my Buckeyes would have over 600yds of offense I would have said they won by 3 scores. Absolutely atrocious Defensive game plan with no adjustments whatsoever.
> Last time I felt like this was after the VT game which was Also second game of the season. In that game we had zero offense and they looked slow. That year turned out ok. I guess I just have to hope the defensive coaches get better but not holding my breath.
> 
> Hopefully my deer hunt this afternoon turns out better then watching football today.


 duck fan here.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2021)

Hey @mguthrie…. What have you been saying all week about the Dawgs losing a game they shouldn’t??

Told ya Ohio State was the team for that..


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Sep 12, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Actually Day has recruited at a higher clip then Meyer. Its all about the D coordinator and he is in over his head. That's got to get fixed. Meyers offenses were very frustrating watching the zone read over and over and over again. With Meyer D was never the issue it was his offensive stubbornness. With Day his offenses are great and he is a fantastic play caller but he made a mistake naming Kerry Coombs his DCordinator after Meyer said he could handle it. Curious how long he puts up with that. Day comes across as someone that won't watch this long. I guess we will see.


If folks don't realize how much coordinators matter, look at what happened to LSU when all them left for the NFL. I still say Mel Tucker had as much to do with the Dawgs going to the National Championship game when Georgia went. Also think that's why you'll never see another Saban. NO WAY any other coach can replace what he has to replace year in and year out and still be elite. You guys will recover. Better to lose early than late


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 12, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hey @mguthrie…. What have you been saying all week about the Dawgs losing a game they shouldn’t??
> 
> Told ya Ohio State was the team for that..


The difference is Oregon is a ranked team?


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 12, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Actually Day has recruited at a higher clip then Meyer. Its all about the D coordinator and he is in over his head. That's got to get fixed. Meyers offenses were very frustrating watching the zone read over and over and over again. With Meyer D was never the issue it was his offensive stubbornness. With Day his offenses are great and he is a fantastic play caller but he made a mistake naming Kerry Coombs his DCordinator after Meyer said he could handle it. Curious how long he puts up with that. Day comes across as someone that won't watch this long. I guess we will see.


What can he Day do? Fire coombs and promote a position coach? He won’t be hiring a new coach at this point in the season.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> The difference is Oregon is a ranked team?


yeah, Ohio State doesn’t do good with ranked teams from other conferences.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 12, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> The difference is Oregon is a ranked team?



From the PAC12 which is barely a step above the B12 and ACC.

I mean even the fighting Hairballs beat their PAC12 opponent.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 12, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> The difference is Oregon is a ranked team?


Still a game they shouldn't have lost!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 12, 2021)

TOESU lost at home. I'd drop them to about 12th in the polls, and move the Ducks up to about 7. Ducks looked capable of beating anyone yesterday. Remember, they were missing some players. Probably would've been real ugly had those missing players played. ?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> If folks don't realize how much coordinators matter, look at what happened to LSU when all them left for the NFL. I still say Mel Tucker had as much to do with the Dawgs going to the National Championship game when Georgia went. Also think that's why you'll never see another Saban. NO WAY any other coach can replace what he has to replace year in and year out and still be elite. You guys will recover. Better to lose early than late


I loved Mel! But, as far as the Saban play book Kirby has him beat and it’s not even close. Mel was just another piece of the entire puzzle. We also had a team full upper classmen that chose to stay. We kind of have the same thing this year. Coordinators are huge part of the puzzle. I agree. But I think the team being “one” operating as a unit is probably one of the biggest keys to Sagan’s and Kirbys process. When everyone has no agenda they can play for each other. Saban and Kirby always talk about Humility. But, like Saban said yesterday in his post game. Sometimes the teams need a reckoning….. Again none of know but Saban has a way making his teams egos be none existent. Kirby as well.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 12, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> I loved Mel! But, as far as the Saban play book Kirby has him beat and it’s not even close. Mel was just another piece of the entire puzzle. We also had a team full upper classmen that chose to stay. We kind of have the same thing this year. Coordinators are huge part of the puzzle. I agree. But I think the team being “one” operating as a unit is probably one of the biggest keys to Sagan’s and Kirbys process. When everyone has no agenda they can play for each other. Saban and Kirby always talk about Humility. But, like Saban said yesterday in his post game. Sometimes the teams need a reckoning….. Again none of know but Saban has a way making his teams egos be none existent. Kirby as well.


Well said brother Brown. A team that stays together, plays together.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Sep 12, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> I loved Mel! But, as far as the Saban play book Kirby has him beat and it’s not even close. Mel was just another piece of the entire puzzle. We also had a team full upper classmen that chose to stay. We kind of have the same thing this year. Coordinators are huge part of the puzzle. I agree. But I think the team being “one” operating as a unit is probably one of the biggest keys to Sagan’s and Kirbys process. When everyone has no agenda they can play for each other. Saban and Kirby always talk about Humility. But, like Saban said yesterday in his post game. Sometimes the teams need a reckoning….. Again none of know but Saban has a way making his teams egos be none existent. Kirby as well.


I see what you're saying. I wasn't implying that Mel was acting as the head coach. I was meaning Kirby had him to lean on. Mel has been around a minute.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I see what you're saying. I wasn't implying that Mel was acting as the head coach. I was meaning Kirby had him to lean on. Mel has been around a minute.


I gotcha. You’re only as good as the people that surround you. Unless your Saban.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 12, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> I gotcha. You’re only as good as the people that surround you. Unless your Saban.


Even saban. The thing is he continuously surrounds himself with elite talent AND coach’s. Most of the top 10 has elite talent. Coach’s,not so much


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 12, 2021)

Thought it was a dream, but no, this _really_ did happen.


----------



## jbarron (Sep 12, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hey @mguthrie…. What have you been saying all week about the Dawgs losing a game they shouldn’t??
> 
> Told ya Ohio State was the team for that..



Yep, you called it...


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 12, 2021)

Jovi said:


> duck fan here.


Great win for your Ducks!!!!
Congrats. Hopefully they can build off that and have a great season.
Very impressive how mistake free and physical they played. 
Again congrats!!!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 12, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> What can he Day do? Fire coombs and promote a position coach? He won’t be hiring a new coach at this point in the season.


Not sure at this point but it was glaringly obvious how bad the defensive game plan by Coombs was. Day knows he screwed that hire up. What he does to fix it will be extremely important to his success going forward. I know he knows that. Coombs will not be the D Cordinator next year.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 13, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Not sure at this point but it was glaringly obvious how bad the defensive game plan by Coombs was. Day knows he screwed that hire up. What he does to fix it will be extremely important to his success going forward. I know he knows that. Coombs will not be the D Cordinator next year.


Ohio State’s tough situation with Kerry Coombs, a great Buckeye but uncertain coordinator: Doug Lesmerises
https://www.cleveland.com/buckeye-t...ut-uncertain-coordinator-doug-lesmerises.html


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 13, 2021)

I read that yesterday. Coombs may not make it to the end of the season


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> This should be a good game


For the Ducks..


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 13, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> For the Ducks..


What's up Slayer? You been catching some fish or have you started hunting?

Sorry about my Buckeyes this year. I was really hoping they could meet in the playoffs the last 3 years but ga let us down. Looks like it will be OSU letting us down this year????

Good luck on yalls playoff run!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> What's up Slayer? You been catching some fish or have you started hunting?
> 
> Sorry about my Buckeyes this year. I was really hoping they could meet in the playoffs the last 3 years but ga let us down. Looks like it will be OSU letting us down this year????
> 
> Good luck on yalls playoff run!


Dude, little slayer got the shakes on a small 6 Saturday evening. Looks at me and says, “this is harder then it looks”..

Boy was drawing way to early. That buck walked into the food plot and all I heard from my kid was… bahhh… bahhhhhh!!! Bahhhhhhh!!!! He won’t stop!!..

One of the 2 I’m after done shed his velvet Wednesday. My bow comes out this week.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 13, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Dude, little slayer got the shakes on a small 6 Saturday evening. Looks at me and says, “this is harder then it looks”..
> 
> Boy was drawing way to early. That buck walked into the food plot and all I heard from my kid was… bahhh… bahhhhhh!!! Bahhhhhhh!!!! He won’t stop!!..
> 
> ...


That's awesome!!! He's gotta pay his dues and sounds like he is. Lol I remember my oldest boy doing the same stuff early on. That big buck we are hunting will probably make him have the shakes as well. Actually I might get them as well if he comes by me. 

Nice buck your after. Good luck!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> That's awesome!!! He's gotta pay his dues and sounds like he is. Lol I remember my oldest boy doing the same stuff early on. That big buck we are hunting will probably make him have the shakes as well. Actually I might get them as well if he comes by me.
> 
> Nice buck your after. Good luck!!!


I would brother if he walked by me! Let’s keep posting pics brother!

Football season is football season. Win, lose or draw. I’m not a pathetic Vol or Auburn fan.

I hope you guys kill that deer. You better get on him now and stay on him. He’s about to become a ghost.

Good luck brother!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2021)

I’ve got pics of my boys getting frisky. I’ve got 8 new scrapes since last weekend in my “community” area. And pics of them sparring already. And I’m in Wilkes.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 13, 2021)

Here's a couple pics from about a week ago. He's coming into 3 large persimmon trees that are loaded and dropping on the river 30yds from my sons stand. He didn't show up this past weekend while we were in the stand. The date and time are obviously wrong as my son forgot to set them when he set camera up


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Here's a couple pics from about a week ago. He's coming into 3 large persimmon trees that are loaded and dropping on the river 30yds from my sons stand. He didn't show up this past weekend while we were in the stand. The date and time are obviously wrong as my son forgot to set them when he set camera upView attachment 1104282View attachment 1104283


Freaking Mule Deer! Woooooo!!! I love it!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Here's a couple pics from about a week ago. He's coming into 3 large persimmon trees that are loaded and dropping on the river 30yds from my sons stand. He didn't show up this past weekend while we were in the stand. The date and time are obviously wrong as my son forgot to set them when he set camera upView attachment 1104282View attachment 1104283


We had a pig problem which we obviously took care of 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 13, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> We had a pig problem which we obviously took care of 2 weeks ago.
> View attachment 1104287View attachment 1104288


Looks like ribs and pork butts on the grill are in order!!!! Good job!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 13, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Here's a couple pics from about a week ago. He's coming into 3 large persimmon trees that are loaded and dropping on the river 30yds from my sons stand. He didn't show up this past weekend while we were in the stand. The date and time are obviously wrong as my son forgot to set them when he set camera upView attachment 1104282View attachment 1104283



Dang what a hoss, Snook! Dang!! Hope your boy gets him.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 13, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Dude, little slayer got the shakes on a small 6 Saturday evening. Looks at me and says, “this is harder then it looks”..
> 
> Boy was drawing way to early. That buck walked into the food plot and all I heard from my kid was… bahhh… bahhhhhh!!! Bahhhhhhh!!!! He won’t stop!!..
> 
> ...


Dang hoss too, slayer. Best of luck.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 13, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Dang what a hoss, Snook! Dang!! Hope your boy gets him.


Thanks. He's giving it his best effort!!!! I asked the lord please don't let him get a chance at him and miss or worse injure him and not find him. Not sure he could handle that. Lol


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Dang hoss too, slayer. Best of luck.


My Uncle just drilled this Stag in Spain!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 13, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Thanks. He's giving it his best effort!!!! I asked the lord please don't let him get a chance at him and miss or worse injure him and not find him. Not sure he could handle that. Lol



Y’all should hunt with a video camera and try an get some good video of that joker. Heck of a deer.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 13, 2021)

This a Great stag!!!! I'd hate to know what that trip cost.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 13, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> My Uncle just drilled this Stag in Spain! View attachment 1104293


Those things are impressive. I’ve seen mounts at deer shows. congrats to him.


----------



## jiminbogart (Sep 13, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Here's a couple pics from about a week ago. He's coming into 3 large persimmon trees that are loaded and dropping on the river 30yds from my sons stand. He didn't show up this past weekend while we were in the stand. The date and time are obviously wrong as my son forgot to set them when he set camera up



Monster. What area is that deer in?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> This a Great stag!!!! I'd hate to know what that trip cost.


When I was burying my brother 3 weeks ago he told me. Once in a lifetime $$$$$… he also has a game room that anyone that’s never done a “Safari” would dream about..


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 13, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Y’all should hunt with a video camera and try an get some good video of that joker. Heck of a deer.


He's actually got 2 lock ons together high up in a double cypress right on the creek. He and his new bride hunt together. She's trying to video his hunts. She loves to hunt also and has a stand about 80 yds away from his. She said once the rut gets here he's on his own. Lol


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 13, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> When I was burying my brother 3 weeks ago he told me. Once in a lifetime $$$$$… he also has a game room that anyone that’s never done a “Safari” would dream about..


Really sorry to hear that. I didn't know you lost your brother. My condolences Brother!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Really sorry to hear that. I didn't know you lost your brother. My condolences Brother!!!!!


48 year old. COVID..

https://forum.gon.com/threads/ways-to-memorialize.1000442/


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 13, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> 48 year old. COVID..
> 
> https://forum.gon.com/threads/ways-to-memorialize.1000442/


Again sorry for your loss.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 13, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Again sorry for your loss.


Appreciate it man. I remember the weekend he caught his 1st Redfish and Cobia.

That one stings. But, we’ll keep going on strong.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 13, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Appreciate it man. I remember the weekend he caught his 1st Redfish and Cobia.
> 
> That one stings. But, we’ll keep going on strong.


I just lost one of my main employees that has worked for me for 20 yrs 2 weeks ago. Like a brother. Covid as well. Even though I met him here in Fl he was born in Ohio just like me on the same exact day as me. 3/7/68
This Delta variant has been real Tuff on lot of people. My wife and I had it the same time as him and we went down hill very quickly but fortunately had a family doctor that prescribed us Hydrochloriquine (sp) and Ivermectine and it got us thru. Tried to get it for my employee but he had already been admitted to the hospitol and they wouldn't let him have any of that.

Anyway hope you are finding peace dealing with your loss. I'm sure you will be a great help in your brothers son getting thru this as well!!!!


----------

